# Crepes



## dracu (Jan 22, 2001)

I am doing a project for school. My report is crepes. Where is the best place for me to find any history on crepes? Like where does crepes orginate from, who found it, & what was it used for and served to whom at the time it was founded?

Please help me. . . I am having trouble finding some info!!!

Sincerely,
Dracu


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You can start here:
http://partners.mamma.com/About?quer...ut=2&or=r_page

and then do other searches on the Net


----------



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

Going into specifics...Crepes Suzette are crepes with orange sauce that come from Brittany, France.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Out of Morbid curiosity, what class is this for???


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Dracu,

Try'n search through search engine
www.dogpile.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Dracu,

I am curious as to what search engines and what methods of search you are using. What key words are you using?


----------



## dracu (Jan 22, 2001)

This project is for my Baking and Science Class. I am to do a reseach paper on Crepes and I am trying to find info. Everytime I try searching the web, all that I get is some info on some fabrics. 
By the way this is for a class project for Sullivan University.
Thanks

Dracu


----------

